# Getting back to shred



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I work in Springfield currently on weekends and live in Bend. I drive over to Springfield every friday night and back to Bend every Mon morning. It would be a long haul for day trips. A girl I work with has a boyfriend that does it every sat/sun though.... dedication.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

You definitely need to add, drink lots of beer, to your list of things you do. At the least the calories would add a few pounds.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

so now you are a free man...hit it hard while you can :wink:


----------



## JTCarver (Dec 27, 2015)

Argo said:


> I work in Springfield currently on weekends and live in Bend. I drive over to Springfield every friday night and back to Bend every Mon morning. It would be a long haul for day trips. A girl I work with has a boyfriend that does it every sat/sun though.... dedication.


I used to live in that area just out of Walterville. Then I moved down between Creswell and Cottage Grove. Rode Willamette a bunch and Hood some, but sadly never made it to Bachelor.

Driving between Springfield and Bend regularly is a haul, especially in the winter.

To the OP, Eugene is a funky town. Enjoy your time there.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The winter driving part is really nothing compared to driving in the central rockies with concern to ice and snow. They dont plow the roads too well here but overall there arent as many days of snow/ice covered roads to deal with.

My drive is about 2:15 to and from springfield. Fortunately I only have to make it one round trip per week, doing any more than that would be a pain. I will be done there in May and off to CA so my commuting will be in a plane for summer time :crying::blahblah:


----------

